# memorial Day royal blue



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Much mud and water there ? Or mostly rock and trail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Mostly trails. There is two spots with nothing but mud and water though, one is called the playground and you have the powerlines.


----------

